# FS: Space Marine army, Space Marine bits, books etc



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I have a approximate 1600pt Space Marine army (standard codex) painted in Iron Lords colours, the army is the following:

Chaplain with Jump Pack
10 Assault Marines w/ 2 flamers and a sergeant
20 Tactical Marines w/ Special and Heavy weapons and sergeants (I also have 7 painted heavy weapon marines in case anyone wants to change weapons out in squads)
5 Assault Terminators
1 Dreadnought
1 Rhino
1 Razorback w/ custom Las/Plas turret
2 Predator Destructors w/ FW Armour
Vindicator

Pictures can be seen attached to this post. Army will come with KR Multicase. Priced to move at £150

FW Imperial Armour Apocalypse Second Edition: Still in shrinkwrap: £25

Small Black Templar force still WIP, but a nice start with a large crusader squad painted and a second squad assembled. £30 for both squads. Pictures included in the post.
Black Templar FW Decal Sheet: Untouched: £10
Black Templar FW Terminator Shield Set: £8

PM me for more info or offers, or leave a reply. Looking to shift this stuff before new army as starting a new Tale of Gamers with a friend, could do with releasing some funds 

Pictures of the Iron Lord army can be found here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=118452

I can send photos if you want to see the templar stuff.

Many thanks!
Joe


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey, I noticed you have assault terminators...do you have the thunderhammers because I would be interest in procuring those from you?


----------

